# Norco Ryde 2009 Reifen



## greendany (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich besitze ein 2009er Norco Ryde Dirtbike (http://www.thebikelist.co.uk/imagecache/file/width/800/images/models/Norco/2009/Ryde_09/RYDE.jpg) mit dem schönen gelben Rahmen und den blauen Reifen. Mein Problem ist aber dass der hintere Reifen völlig hinüber ist und ich im Internet keinen Ersatz finden kann. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich genau so einen Reifen wieder herbekomme und was der ungefähr kostet?

Danke Schonmal,
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Indian Summer (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo Daniel

Auf dem Norco Ryde 2009 sind Kenda K-Rad 26 x 2.3 Reifen aufgezogen. Bei den blauen
Exemplaren handelt es sich um eine Spezialfarbe, die Du wohl auf dem Aftermarket
leider nicht finden wirst. Schwarze K-Rad's sollten jedoch kein Problem sein.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyroman1982 (11. Juli 2010)

Hi...
ich hätte noch einen blauen Kenda von meinem Norco.der ist allerdings gebraucht...aber auf jedenfall noch fahrbar...wenn du willst kannste den haben.


----------

